# Interesting data behind Bjørn's launching Model 3 to 200km/h 27 times



## EvanLin (Jun 3, 2017)

There are 2 charts below. I will explain a bit first.

Chart 1 shows overall data of 27 launches. The test eased up at launch #16 and #17 causing the drop. Power-reduce happened at launch #24.

Chart 2 shows power and voltage of motor when making a 0-200km/h acceleration. *R power ratio* is R motor power divided by battery power.

Bjørn's Video


----------

